# Knitting for my new granddaughter



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

I have knitted some things for my new granddaughter but must confess that my photographic skills are somewhat lacking so hope you can see them.


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

Those are all beautiful - I especially love the last pink one - is there a pattern or did you make it up!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just perfect,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are all beautiful, and I love the pattern on the blanket.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

beautiful colors and beautiful projects :thumbup: :thumbup: she is a lucky girl your granddaughter


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Does the orange set come with a hat pattern too? And can you share where you got the pattern? Thanks.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Every single project is just beautiful. Both little sweaters are beyond adorable.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

The blanket is gorgeous. The sweaters are beautiful x


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

They are all absolutely gorgeous. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful work they are awsome


----------



## Pat Grimm (Dec 18, 2011)

Very pretty knitting.


----------



## RoseBall (Nov 8, 2011)

All beautiful please tell me where o get the pattern of all thank yo in advance


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work on all. love the blanket.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

That blanket is just breath taking.. I love it so much.. was that a free pattern found online or did you have to purchase it.. In other words.. where can I find it too... I really love it and that little pink sweater is like.. Oh My Gosh.. how cute for a little angel..was that found on here also. Please let us know where we can find them. I"m sure there are more of us that would love to know..


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

You are amazing : ) :shock:


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Lovely work! I would LOVE to purchase both sweater patterns. Will you post the names and numbers of patterns, yarn used, etc. My granddaughter will be born in about 2 weeks!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen Bavarian crochet, but yours is especially well done!

The sweaters are precious - sure to be treasured family pieces.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for your lovely messages - feeling rather proud now!! Will sort out all the patterns and let you know full details later today. Meri


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the crocheted blanket. The jackets are lovely too, and the colours great.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome work! I'm doing the same 'snowdrop lace' stitch as in your apricot set at the moment. Love the little pink with the frilly edge, haven't seen one like it before. The blanket is lovely too, ah, baby things are just sooo delicious!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous blanket and the sweaters are lovely especially the pink one!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I love them the colour of all three items are really beautiful baby,s mum will be real proud of them thanks for letting us see them. Happy new year.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

I adore that blanket. I received a book to learn bavarian crochet for Christmas from my mum and there is a very similar blanket in there which I am dying to get started on.


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful work love the pink sweater ...


----------



## Cinderella1957 (Jul 1, 2011)

The blanket is beautiful where did you get the pattern I would love it.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

I have found the patterns you have asked for -
Blanket: Bavarian Crochet by Jenny King (crochetaustralia.com)

Pink Cardi: Patons PBN D 5148 (I have made the motifs the same but the one at the top on the right side is in fact a butterfly)

Orange (Peach) Cardi: This also has a hat and shawl. The pattern is a very old Littlewoods one which I believe is no longer available but I have emailed them and will let you know their reply.

I'm now attaching three Sweaters I have made for my little grandson all of which are Patons patterns.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

I seem to have lost the third picture - will try again after I find it on my computer. Meri


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Spectacular....what talented work.


----------



## bomber50 (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## anita doty (Jan 18, 2011)

Beeeeeeaaaauuuuttiful knitting!! All the pieces are great. I especially loved the pink sweater. Any chance of being able to share the pattern?


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Pretty colors used in blanket. I never saw that pattern before. Nice job!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I really love the little pink sweater.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Great job. These are all beautiful. Do you have a favorite yarn to use for baby items?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

That blanket is out of this world were can I get the pattern and what is bavarian crochet.

Regards Mo Wilkins UK


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have never tried Bavarian crochet but that afghan is beautiful. love the pink sweater...they are all wonderful. Beautiful work!


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern for the blanket is from a book by Jenny King. It is available on Amazon. The book teaches you how to do Baverian crochet and has some nice patterns too.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

It's a book called (surprise, surprise) 'Bavarian Crochet' by Jenny King crochetaustralia.com 
Meri


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Meri,

Your work is just lovely. The beautiful detail in the sweaters. The blanket is beautiful too! ;0)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I think yr camera skill is O.K. I can see the beautiful work just fine. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful...all of them.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely love the blanket.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the blanket!I love the peach sweater,but the pink is my favorite.Nice Job!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Just beautiful, love the sweater sets.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Love Love Love the blanket..... would you share the pattern (or the link)??? My niece is expecting her first child in June and I'd love to make one for her.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

The pattern is from a book called 'Bavarian Crochet' by Jenny King and is available through Amazon. Meri


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful work...lucky baby!!! Gorgeous ! I am impressed!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful work, I really like the baby blanket. Enjoy that little one!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I am in awe. Your work is absolutely spectacular!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. WOW


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

All are just so very delicate and pretty. Lucky little granddaughter. That blanket is positively stunning. I have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

I really like your first three items I was a little disappointed to read that the blanket is crocheted I do not know how to crochet the two girls sweaters are beautiful i especially like the pink one you did a great job on the sweaters for your grandson also


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

They are breathful looking. I would love to get a copy of the shrimp set. Could you please share them with us? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

All three items are just stunning. What a great job you did. The colors in the blanket just blend so well. What a lucky granddaughter!


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Crochet is easy and much quicker. Look on line or how to crochet and I'm sure you will pick it up very quickly. Good luck and do try - you will surprise yourself.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

The 'shrimp' set is a very old pattern and I am trying to find out if it is still available - I will let you know asap. M


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, they are all stunning. The blanket is so different and sweaters are gorgeous. Would love to know where to find the patterns. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

love all the work you did but where did you find such a beautiful blanket pattern would love to do that


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information on the blanket... I've just ordered the book and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

The blanket is in a book on Bavarian Crochet by Jenny King. The other patterns are Patons for the pink cardi but the peach one is very old and I am trying to find out where it can be obtained. Will keep you posted


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Good for you. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

No - I try to get baby double knitting but other dk wools are just as soft so I must confess that as long as they are soft, I buy the cheapest I can find. Currently working with Snowflake which is a nightmare because if a mistake is made it's almost impossible to rescue it. BUT it is such beautiful wool that I am going to persevere particularly as my eldest granddaughter (4 going on 40) insists that she has the same outfit as her new baby sister who is due at the end of January 2012.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are beautiful, you should be so proud of your work


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

What a unique blanket! It's lovely. But that sweater is just so pretty and dainty. Love the peach color. All are very nice work.


----------



## karole (Jun 15, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are all beautiful! Love the blanket what a lot of work a lobor of love.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Everything is well done and so soft and colorful. Your new granddaughter is going to be very pretty in these. Your detailing shows that you are an experienced knitter and know your way around in the knitting world.

Nice work, and I look forward to seeing more of your knitting!


----------



## Gmommie6 (Oct 7, 2011)

Love it! Interested in pattern.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you - actually I'm not an experienced knitter but I do enjoy it although I must confess I am very impatient so the tension leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I love love love the blanket can you share the pattern or let me know where to get it I also love the pink sweater the peach set is cute too. Great work.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Everything is beautiful, but the blanket is truley lovely!
Johnna


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness.... so adorable. Where do we find the patterns for the two sweaters. I just love the melon-salmon color. It seems good to see different colors for little ones.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

The blanket is from a book called 'Bavarian Crochet' by Jenny King and is available through Amazon. Glad you like it.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

The pink cardi is available from Patons No. PBN D 5148 - the peach one is a very old pattern which I think is no longer available. I am trying to find out and will let you know.


----------



## elizabethmb (Jul 31, 2011)

Everything is lovely - your granddaughter will be scrumptiously attired. But I LOVE the blanket - I've been going crazy with the Tunisian crochet after John's posts, now I'll have to find out about Bavarian crochet.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

The blanket is gorgeous and I too would like that pattern! Linda M


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Your granddaughter will have the best!!!! You're work is beautiful.


----------



## Wilayne (Dec 5, 2011)

I would also like the blanket pattern, and the sweaters too. Your work is absolutely beautiful! Very professional!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

You are so talented


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Your work is wonderful but the blanket is the prettiest baby blanket I have ever seen. God bless you and your lucky new GD


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Baby girls!!! She is so blessed to have you!!!! These are stunning! Hope you can post with her wearing them at some time, that would be such a treat!


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

Really beautiful! Yes, where did you get these patterns?
Thanks,
Angel


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolute gorgeous.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

MICKMAR said:


> ....
> I was a little disappointed to read that the blanket is crocheted
> I do not know how to crochet


One of the joys of this forum is how it can inspire us to explore new things.

Seeing all the wonderful pieces people shared here inspired me to try knitting after only crocheting for 40+ years. Just did my first project.


----------



## annettec61 (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks for sharing beautiful work


----------



## room207 (Dec 26, 2011)

Can I have the instruction for it. It is expectacular!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, love that blanket, great job.

Sue


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

If you mean the blanket it is in a book 'Bavarian Crochet' by Jenny King and available from Amazon.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just adorable. The pink would is very different.


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

these are all beautiful.your blanket colours remind me of rainbow drops.


----------



## Carolcatz (Jun 2, 2011)

If forum members read threads through properly, they would see that Meri has mentioned details of the patterns Soooo Many Times!!!!!!!!
Please stop asking and read the thread
Carol


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry!!


----------



## Carolcatz (Jun 2, 2011)

Meri, this isn't a moan at you.
I just wish people would stop keep asking for patterns, when all the details have been written down already.

Yes, sorry to everyone, I'm in a bad mood.
Sorry again


----------



## memawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool afghan! Is it hard to make? If possible could you share the pattern? Gretings from the good ole USA.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

They are beautiful but I looove the blanket. Dot


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

You are truly an exceptional needleworker!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, such beautiful work! I love each one! What a lucky little granddaughter!


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty....but I am really "taken" with the blanket.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful~ Have never seen Bavarian Crochet, that blanket is fabulous, love the colors and the pattern.
Happy New Year~


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Carolcatz said:


> Meri, this isn't a moan at you.
> I just wish people would stop keep asking for patterns, when all the details have been written down already.
> 
> Yes, sorry to everyone, I'm in a bad mood.
> Sorry again


Carolcatz, sorry you are down today, sending you a big hug and happy thoughts. And don't worry, we all have our "aaargh" days.
Hope you are smiling soonest.


----------



## marica markovina (Apr 4, 2011)

somlady
Your work is beautiful lucky granddaughter. I love your pink cardi. I am in New Zealand and have tried looking for the Patons number and am unable to buy, can you please please email it to me, would really appreciate it my email address is [email protected]


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

That's ok. Being new to the Forum and not familiar with the procedure I thought it courteous to reply to each query. Perhaps it would be better if I detailed the info regarding the patterns when I send the picture. What do you think?


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

here is the pattern for the blanket. hope that helps you!

http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2009/08/25/wool-eater-instructions/


----------



## sewinglelly (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome Knitting!! Just Beautiful!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What beautiful work. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## sue-mortimer-davies (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but feel I must comment on all your items which are Fab and I particularly like the gorgeous pink one it's really pretty


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

They are all lovely. Love the Bavarian crochet.

Pam


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you Sue - this is a great Forum.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful. You are so talented and you have a lucky granddaughter.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Every single project is just beautiful. Both little sweaters are beyond adorable.


Absolutely beautiful work, I totally agree -- and do you share what patterns they are?


----------



## Carolcatz (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you Damama

Feeling better now
Carol


----------



## debwebb11 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Loving, loving, loving the blanket, although it looks tedious?


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What a beautiful job you did on all. The blanket is absolutely gorgeous. That was a lot of work. It seems to me that the uk has some absolutly beautiful patterns.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Your camera skills and your work are both fabulous!

Pat yourself on the back!

Happy New Year!
Anita


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the little sweaters and the blanket. I have never seen Bavarian crochet before, but I really love it! Just beautiful!


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## questmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

What a lucky grand daughter you have! Beautiful work.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

What lovely knitted and crocheted items. The peach set reminds me of a set I knitted when our first daughter was born. (She will be 51 Jan 3rd) !!!!

I have not heard of Bavarian crochet. I don't crochet much but seeing this makes me want to.... if you know what I mean.

please keep showing us your beautiful work.

Leonne


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

So Beautiful!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is beautiful i love the sweaters so cute & well done i too was wondering about the patterns?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

All are very lovely.


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

They all are so beautiful would you happen to have the pattern on the sweater and blanket or where i can buy it.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Pictures came out great


SEA


----------



## lawwlu54 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi I absolutely love this blanket.I don`t think I have ever seen one like it. I am looking for a pattern to make for a friend of mine, could you get me the pattern. or tell me where I can find it. I would greatly appreciate it. The sweaters are beautiful also. you do good work.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

The blanket is a work of art!! Did it take a long the to complete? It looks intricate and very time consuming.
Also, do you need a special crochet hook?


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

all so well done!


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

I WOULD ALSO LIKE THE PATTERNS YOU SHOW CAN YOU SHARE 
[email protected]
thanks in advance


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Everything is just beautiful..


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love them all but that peach color one is stunning :thumbup:


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

Breathtakingly gorgeous work!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Carolcatz said:


> Meri, this isn't a moan at you.
> I just wish people would stop keep asking for patterns, when all the details have been written down already.
> 
> Yes, sorry to everyone, I'm in a bad mood.
> Sorry again


Don't feel badly. This is my pet peeve too - folks who read the first post and ask for the pattern without reading the thread. And just think, most of the time the thread is really interesting or informative. So they are missing more than the pattern info.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

love them all thanks for sharing!
keep up the great work!


----------



## granniesan (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG! How beautiful are they! Lucky little babes!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Meri said:


> I have knitted some things for my new granddaughter but must confess that my photographic skills are somewhat lacking so hope you can see them.


They are all beautiful-nothing wrong with your pics either-clear as day to me....


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my love the second set of sweaters too, just beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

didnt know we had to read the thread some of us are newbes sorry for the inconvience. it wont happen again.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I love your crochet blanket,I have never heard of Bavarian crochet before ,I definately need to look ito it now ,you have inspired me to try something new in the New Year .I also love your brown boys sweater ,it would look great on my Grandson .Well done !!!!! 
Alyson x


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Meri would the book you mention be suitable for a newbi to bavarian crochet ???? I can crochet and this past year have learnt to read crochet patterns,This has opened up a whole new world to me . I learned basic crochet many years ago as a child .My challenge to myself for 2012 is to complete a blanket like yours !!!!! Alyson x


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes it would. It took me a little while to understand but once I got into the hang of it it just came naturally. I'm sure you will feel the same once you start. My problem is mainly with tension but that is my problem with everything I knit/crochet.


----------



## WandaPie (May 14, 2011)

I never saw Bavarian crochet. This is so pretty! It looks like a happy birthday cake.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the blanket.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Oliviatb - nor did I. I'm a newbee too and am so grateful to Carol for pointing this out to me. Will make notes as and when I post pictures again. Meri


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

All your items are absolutely beautiful. If you find where to get the pink pattern I would appreciate a heads-up. I am going to try to locate the Patons pattern in a little while. Thank you for sharing both the pictures and the patterns. 

Dottie


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I put in a search for the Patons PBN D5148 and found nothing. I then went directly to Patons and they don't have the pattern there either. Is this in a book or is it a single pattern? If it is in a book please let me know the Number on the book so I can try to locate the book and the pattern. Thank you for any help you may give me.

Dottie


----------



## sue-mortimer-davies (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Meri, I'm also new to this but, I don't think Carol is saying you've GOT TO read the thread of the conversations/reply's it's just that it's much more interesting as other peoples replies & comments are funny/informative ( they may have a similar pattern etc ) and it's like having a conversation with lots of nice people rather than just jumping in at the end ( that's my take on it anyway)but if you have the patterns for all the items & you are a very good photographer why don't you photo the patterns & post them on here then all that are interested can read them if that's possible. Also, just to get back to "following the thread" it saves you answering the same question every few hours or so and gives you more time to concentrate on your BEAUTIFUL work hahaha, Sue xxx


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love them Really like the bavarian crochet. was it difficult











?


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Meri I think it's wonderful that you answer everyone. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Sometimes, especially at work, I don't have time to read the entire thread and appreciate that sometimes it is written more than once


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are just gorgeous. Love them.


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Dottie - it was a single pattern but as it is very old it may not be available any more.


----------



## knaresborough (Aug 1, 2011)

i,m new at this also , where did you say we look for the pattern,


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Meri said:


> Dottie - it was a single pattern but as it is very old it may not be available any more.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

I found the pattern on ravelry.com. Type in bavarian crochet in the search and go down the page to the wool eater blanket. I think that that's the one you can use for the baby blanket. Or maybe this website will work for you.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-wool-eater-blanket

If the original poster of this blanket could tell us if this is correct......


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

I do a similar design jacket only the one I do has a dropped shoulder instead of a raglan sleeve. It is from a bookcalled
"A Second nostalgic theme from PETER PAN' It is pattern No.T181 This book has some lovely patterns


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Meri said:


> Dottie - it was a single pattern but as it is very old it may not be available any more.


Meri - I have tried many places, Amazon, Ebay, Patons, etc. and can't find the sweater patterns either. Since it is so old and not available to purchase you likely would not be breaking any copyright rules by posting the pink and the peach patterns, that is if you were wanting to. If not, please don't feel bad or guilty. Your work is just lovely and I'm sure you'd rather spend your time knitting!!!!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love them all!


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

There is a book called Bavarian Crochet by Jenny King and I purchased it through Amazon.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

lovely - very different blanket. love the pink cardi. can you let us have the pattern or site where to get it from.


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

Check out this http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2009/08/25/wool-eater-instructions/


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful items.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your work is absolutely gorgeous. You are a talented and thoughtful grandmother.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness, these are sooooo cute, especially the pink one. I love them all. I really want to learn to do that Bavarian crochet. Beautiful work.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

they are all absolutely beautiful


----------



## mrsjutebox (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, there are more of us that would love to know.. That blanket is one of the prettiest ones I have ever saw, and I've made several in my time. I also love both sweaters.
Is there a copyright on these, or can you share all 3? I would gladly pay you for a copy or pay you postage. Thanks 
Mrsjutebox
from Alabama


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely, bright colours too, so pretty


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Mrs Jutebox

The blanket is Bavarian Crochet and a book (by Jenny King) is available from Amazon. You can also find it at anniesattic.com - go to Search and enter Bavarian Crochet. This is probably easier for you as it is an American company.
The other patterns are protected by copyright and I believe are no longer available. However the peach one is Littlewoods Baby DK 1010 and the Pink one Patons PBN D5148.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

imhs19755 said:


> Check out this http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2009/08/25/wool-eater-instructions/


That looks do-able even with my limited crochet skills, thanks for the link.


----------



## mrsjutebox (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks so much. I will look these up. You do beautiful work. Thanks again for sharing.
Mrsjutebox
from Alabama


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

They are all beautiful! However, I just love the Bavarian crochet blanket.


----------

